# Wiping /data with TWRP 2.2 always shows "Failed"



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Did a search on this but couldn't find anything. It's the latest TWRP, and I've flashed it twice. Every time I try and wipe /data, I get a "Failed" notification immediately. Advice is appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Did a search on this but couldn't find anything. It's the latest TWRP, and I've flashed it twice. Every time I try and wipe /data, I get a "Failed" notification immediately. Advice is appreciated, thank you in advance.


Do you mean "format data"?


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

nhat said:


> Do you mean "format data"?


Yes I do. My bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is your system mounted?


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

monky_1 said:


> Is your system mounted?


I'm not entirely sure what that means, or how to do it. What's the difference between having a system mounted vs. unmounted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump...sorry guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave778 (Sep 25, 2011)

EXACT same thing is happening to me. I also flashed twrp 2.2.0 twice. I have a GSM Galaxy Nexus (Maguro)


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

nhat said:


> Do you mean "format data"?


technically its a wipe on this device as a format would format the whole partition including /data/media. I've read that when this issue happens the best fix is to revert to 100% stock using a fastboot image or a root toolkit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I get the same thing, might want to ask in the TWRP thread under development. I usually do the factory reset which formats data anyway.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

When changing ROMs I do the following: Wipe Menu -> Wipe Cache, Dalvik, Factory Reset, System. Never have any issues.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just use the galaxy nexus super wipe zip. I always use that with no issues. Enjoy!!

Super Wipe zip
http://db.tt/GGVVou7P

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> Just use the galaxy nexus super wipe zip. I always use that with no issues. Enjoy!!
> 
> Super Wipe zip
> http://db.tt/GGVVou7P
> ...


Or do it manually with fastboot.


----------



## Force (Apr 3, 2012)

How do you wipe data in fastboot?

I have this same issue with wiping data, but it also happens in CWM (tried both touch and non-touch) and of course TWRP.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

It's "format data" is the one that fails for me. I just do "factory reset" which wipes the /data and /cache but not /sdcard. Then I wipe System. That should be everything you need to flash a new ROM. You can also wipe davlik if you want to be sure but it resides in either /cache or /data so I believe factory reset should take care of that.

Still I'm wondering why "format data" always fails.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

"Format data" in twrp refers to the *encrypted* data partition, not just /data. You can wipe it but you have to type in your password first. I believe this is in settings. But "Factory reset" is the data wipe you need in between ROMs, not "format data" which is the encrypted data partition only.

Hope that clears it up 

///SOURCERIZED\\\


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

_base2 said:


> "Format data" in twrp refers to the *encrypted* data partition, not just /data. You can wipe it but you have to type in your password first. I believe this is in settings. But "Factory reset" is the data wipe you need in between ROMs, not "format data" which is the encrypted data partition only.
> 
> Hope that clears it up
> 
> ///SOURCERIZED\\\


nope... Couldn't find a password area in settings...that's not it... How would I format the encrypted data thru fastboot? And how would u get flash a rom after that... I'm guessing would need to flash a recovery then a rom or push an img thru fastboot to get it going.... 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Force (Apr 3, 2012)

nhat said:


> Or do it manually with fastboot.


How does one format data in fastboot?

Am having similar problem to OP - can't wipe data, and factory reset won't touch the data partition.


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Fastboot

fastboot erase <partition>

Remember that userdata includes your sdcard.


----------



## Force (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

